# Mite longevity



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Not long at all out of the the hive. They are obligate parasites.

But they can last out the long broodless period we have in the north even though they typically cycle in and out of the brood cells much faster. 

But they don't survive the broodless period if they exposed to a solid dose of OAV. And even better, when it's too cold to fly no new mites come into the colony for months afterward.

Enj.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

maybe this will help you understand

lots of good info if you do a google


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

DavidZ said:


> maybe this will help you understand
> 
> lots of good info if you do a google


Good read and thanks. Doesn't really answer my question but very good info. 

I guess the point in the post is to determine if mites can somehow last outside the hive long enough to transfer in some other method...old frames that have been stored etc. I'm assuming not according to what Enjambres stated.

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

without bees or brood, only 5 days. https://agdev.anr.udel.edu/maarec/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Varroa_Mites_PMP2.pdf


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

ruthiesbees said:


> without bees or brood, only 5 days. https://agdev.anr.udel.edu/maarec/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Varroa_Mites_PMP2.pdf


actually that's wrong...

The phoretic period may last 4.5 to 11 days when brood is present in the hive or as long as five to six months during the winter when no brood is present in the hive.

this is from Dr Jamie Ellis paper I posted above
under the chapter "Life Cycle" paragraph 8
more current revised 2016


this is another good study


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Aroc said:


> Good read and thanks. Doesn't really answer my question but very good info.
> 
> I guess the point in the post is to determine if mites can somehow last outside the hive long enough to transfer in some other method...old frames that have been stored etc. I'm assuming not according to what Enjambres stated.
> 
> Thanks again for the information.



they actually will survive on frames according to data with no brood if untreated in storage.
even if treated they can survive...
I wouldn't take that chance on no treating
best to be vigilant at all times during the year


http://strathconabeekeepers.blogspot.ca/p/the-beekeepers-library.html

3rd link from top "Diseases and Pests" has lots of serious data to read
there's a whole section on Varrora
good stuff to learn


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> without bees or brood, only 5 days. 



DavidZ said:


> actually that's wrong...
> 
> The phoretic period may last 4.5 to 11 days when brood is present in the hive or as long as five to six months during the winter when no brood is present in the hive.
> 
> ...


Well, I think you are misinterpreting either Ruth's comment or the paper you quoted.

Phoretic varroa mites get their sustenance from the bee that is their host (quoting _your_ reference) ...


> During phoresy, the female Varroa live on adult bees and usually can be found between the abdominal segments of the bees. Varroa puncture the soft tissue between the segments [HIGHLIGHT]and feed on bee hemolymph through the punctures. [/HIGHLIGHT]
> 
> http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/bees/varroa_mite.htm


If varroa have no bee host, they have no food. They are not going to live 5-6 months without food! 

.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If varroa have no bee host, they have no food. They are not going to live 5-6 months without food!


This kind of gets to my point. I believe some mites can. They go into a type of stasis. Wasn't sure if Varroa could or not. I understand the need for treating regardless of the state of the mite. Just a curious question more than anything. Best to understand as much as you can about your enemy.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

DavidZ said:


> actually that's wrong...
> 
> The phoretic period may last 4.5 to 11 days when brood is present in the hive or as long as five to six months during the winter when no brood is present in the hive.
> 
> ...


Um that would be with bees. the statement was without bees or brood. as in either or. Realistically they can survive indefinitely since honey bees are not their only host.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The MAAREC paper linked by _ruthiesbees_ in post #5 was authored by Mary Ann Frazier, and is pretty clear ...



> Without bees and brood, the [varroa] mites can survive no more than 5 days. They can, however, live in a comb with sealed brood at 68 degrees F for up to 30 days.
> 
> http://agdev.anr.udel.edu/maarec/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Varroa_Mites_PMP2.pdf


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

A follow up to my previous comment give it is quite vague. Varroa distructor which is the mite we are concerned with. is just one of many mites in the Varroa family. Until 2000 it was actually thought to be a different one Varroa Jacobsoni. Recently there are studies that are looking into the mites ability to actually change as required for a new host. Possibly. So it all gets quite foggy but there is the potential that Varroa d. is actually an altered Varro j. So with greater accuracy Varros d. only infests honey bees but has become pretty much world wide. Other Varroa mites infest other hosts. Possibly with the ability to alter and reinfest honeybees. Although some research indicates the change required for Varroa to transfer from Eastern Honeybees to western required as much as 100 years. In large there is a lot not known about all this. but the idea that any other from of Varroa could possible adapt to infesting honey bees does exist.
Now if you took a mite out of the hive dropped it on the ground. how long would it live? I think that is what the 5 days is referring to. Might try it though. catch a few mites and see how long they live in a jar.


----------

